# Ventrogluteal Injection for DUMMIES!



## Popeye

I know these are just diagram after diagram, but never mind all the crazy names nonsense that each specific part has.....that's where it gets intimidating!!!

(See pics in post #2)

 If pinning left vent, I lean opposite (R)hip/cheek against sink, practically sitting on it, cross left leg over in front of me and put no weight on left leg so muscle is relaxed.

Below hip, but above leg joint......the only muscle there (mine slightly bulges out when I do this) is what I pin. Very easy once you do it, minimal pip if any......ZERO PAIN for me before, during, and after!!! I've injected up to 3cc!

Hope this pushes you into that comfort zone! 

BTW....my first time did not go too smooth, not bad by any means.....but has been a breeze since.

(For entertainment purposes only)


----------



## Popeye

Blue dot on left is front of hip. (Attached pic at bottom of post) 

Upper blue dot is top of hip.

Lower blue dot is leg/hip joint.

White outline is hip/pelvis bone and leg bone/joint.

Also, here is a pic without the drawing in the way........



As you can see, the VG is bulging out.

Do whatever you gotta do to get it to "pop" out. Shift weight back and forth, lift leg, flex glutes, etc. 

Another thing that works great to find it is lay down on your side and slowly lift your knee in front of you towards your chest. Go slow, I can see mine very well when I do this. 

When it pops out, you can mark it with whatever....and inject basically right in the center of the VG or the "meatiest" part of the VG.


----------



## Jada

before i start my cycle soon i need to get this damn VG site down pack! hopefully if SAD puts up the video me and alot of bros get that understanding where the hell its at:-B


----------



## pirovoliko

Popeye50 said:


> I know these are just diagram after diagram, but never mind all the crazy names nonsense that each specific part has.....that's where it gets intimidating!!!
> 
> View attachment 376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the landmarks: top of hip....front of hip.....leg joint
> 
> View attachment 377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it after I saw this picture, basically the only muscle in between the top of your hip bone and leg joint
> 
> If pinning left vent, I lean opposite (R)hip/cheek against sink, practically sitting on it, cross left leg over in front of me and put no weight on left leg so muscle is relaxed.
> 
> Below hip, but above leg joint......the only muscle there (mine slightly bulges out when I do this) is what I pin. Very easy once you do it, minimal pip if any......ZERO PAIN for me before, during, and after!!! I've injected up to 2cc!
> 
> Hope this pushes you into that comfort zone!
> 
> BTW....my first time did not go too smooth, not bad by any means.....but has been a breeze since.
> 
> (For entertainment purposes only)



The second picture here is pretty ggod.  Just keep in mind that the VG muscle is high up on the hip and towards the front.


----------



## PFM

Yep, she takes 5cc with a little PIP, but a full 3 EOD for eternity.


----------



## grind4it

This is my favorite site....5cc no problem.


----------



## sfstud33

Great Thread. VGs are an awesome place to inject, much easier to manage than shoulders.

Can you really inject EOD in that area? I just inject once a week, but sometimes i need to get more oil in...


----------



## Curiosity

VG is great. Don't get frustrated if you don't do it perfectly the first time. My first few times trying it were a little nerve racking and a couple times I had to pull the pin and re-pin because I felt I was in the wrong place... But after doing it a few times its a piece of cake. And like these guys said, It was less noticeable than glutes, way less noticeable than quads. I would strongly advise anyone to work it into their site rotation.


----------



## Christosterone

What length needle y'all use for this


----------



## DF

I've used a 1 1/2" without a problem.  This is some good info on the ventro glute inject site.  Nice job Popeye! I'm going to make it a sticky.


----------



## Popeye

VG also has a very low amount of nerves and arteries in the area. 

The actual muscle is used way less than any other area when considering daily movements, lifting, etc. 

It will take a couple of attempts to be comfortable with it, but anyone who does include this site in their roto, it usually becomes their favorite...9 times out of 10.

I'm contemplating making a vid or at least pics of how I do it/find it on myself...since a couple responsdees to this thread are still unsure


----------



## Popeye

Christosterone said:


> What length needle y'all use for this



I use a 1 1/2 inch pin, usually leaving about an 1/8"-1/4" out, stabilizing it with opposite palm on hip bone.

Another plus is that you can inject with dominant hand on both sides!


----------



## DF

It can be a tricky spot to find, but is well worth the effort.


----------



## SAD

Popeye50 said:


> I use a 1 1/2 inch pin, usually leaving about an 1/8"-1/4" out, stabilizing it with opposite palm on hip bone.
> 
> Another plus is that you can inject with dominant hand on both sides!




You either have wicked long arms or used to be a contortionist because I can't even dream about being able to pin my left VG with my right hand.  It's actually laughable, lol.

I use a 25g 1" and just slam it home.  For all of you who are worried about breaking off a needle in your muscle, and therefore leave a 1/4" out each time so you could possibly grab it with needle-nose pliers if need be, grab a spare syringe/needle and try to break off the needle.  Seriously, give it a go.  I guarantee that you won't be scared anymore of breaking off a needle in your muscle.

I'm pinning my right VG tomorrow and will have my wife video it.  Should have it up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Popeye

SAD said:


> You either have wicked long arms or used to be a contortionist because I can't even dream about being able to pin my left VG with my right hand.  It's actually laughable, lol.
> 
> I use a 25g 1" and just slam it home.  For all of you who are worried about breaking off a needle in your muscle, and therefore leave a 1/4" out each time so you could possibly grab it with needle-nose pliers if need be, grab a spare syringe/needle and try to break off the needle.  Seriously, give it a go.  I guarantee that you won't be scared anymore of breaking off a needle in your muscle.



Why the hostility??

You really can't touch your right hip with your right hand....that is very interesting??!!???!! You must either have short arms or a two foot plunger on your syringes.

I don't leave the pin out 1/4" in fear of it breaking off.....It's because I don't want to slam home 1 1/2" in my VG.

In your case, yes, b***z deep a one inch all day.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Damn i want to pin my VG.  But it all feels like bone and doubt 
Can't wait for a video.   And I hope one from someone not so ripped


----------



## Popeye

Popeye50 said:


> Why the hostility??
> 
> You really can't touch your* LEFT* hip with your right hand....that is very interesting??!!???!! You must either have short arms or a two foot plunger on your syringes.
> 
> I don't leave the pin out 1/4" in fear of it breaking off.....It's because I don't want to slam home 1 1/2" in my VG.
> 
> In your case, yes, b***z deep a one inch all day.



*correction


----------



## SAD

Popeye50 said:


> Why the hostility??
> 
> You really can't touch your right hip with your right hand....that is very interesting??!!???!! You must either have short arms or a two foot plunger on your syringes.
> 
> I don't leave the pin out 1/4" in fear of it breaking off.....It's because I don't want to slam home 1 1/2" in my VG.
> 
> In your case, yes, b***z deep a one inch all day.




Where in my post did you feel I was hostile?

The part about being scared to break off the needle was directed at newbies that may be scared of such a thing.  Unless you're a noob, it was not directed at you.

And I do not have short arms nor a two-foot plunger.  I guess I just have much bigger muscles than you and therefore less ROM, lol.  You asked!


----------



## Popeye

SAD said:


> Where in my post did you feel I was hostile?
> 
> The part about being scared to break off the needle was directed at newbies that may be scared of such a thing.  Unless you're a noob, it was not directed at you.
> 
> And I do not have short arms nor a two-foot plunger.  I guess I just have much bigger muscles than you and therefore less ROM, lol.  You asked!



Touche my friend....I am certainly not a monster by any means.....I agree it would be difficult if you are massive.


----------



## chicken wing

Like to see a video.


----------



## gymrat827

chicken wing said:


> Like to see a video.



x2x.... still dont know exactly where the site is.


----------



## DF

Here is how I find the VG.  I shift my weight onto the leg on the side I want to pin.  You kind of push your weight a bit to that side & squeeze the butt cheek.  That causes the VG to pop out.


----------



## gymrat827

Popeye50 said:


> I know these are just diagram after diagram, but never mind all the crazy names nonsense that each specific part has.....that's where it gets intimidating!!!
> 
> View attachment 376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the landmarks: top of hip....front of hip.....leg joint
> 
> View attachment 377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it after I saw this picture, basically the only muscle in between the top of your hip bone and leg joint
> 
> If pinning left vent, I lean opposite (R)hip/cheek against sink, practically sitting on it, cross left leg over in front of me and put no weight on left leg so muscle is relaxed.
> 
> Below hip, but above leg joint......the only muscle there (mine slightly bulges out when I do this) is what I pin. Very easy once you do it, minimal pip if any......ZERO PAIN for me before, during, and after!!! I've injected up to 2cc!
> 
> Hope this pushes you into that comfort zone!
> 
> BTW....my first time did not go too smooth, not bad by any means.....but has been a breeze since.
> 
> (For entertainment purposes only)



So in the oblique area??  slightly farther back and down..???


----------



## Popeye

gymrat827 said:


> So in the oblique area??  slightly farther back and down..???


 Ya you could say that....it's directly on your side below top of hip

Like Dfeaton said, if you flex glutes while leaning weight on one leg, the VG bulges out, just below top of hip on your side

I believe SAD is going to be posting a video of the process tonight


----------



## PillarofBalance

First time (last time) pinning my VG I was so creeped out that it made me nauseated. My whole damn hip was sore as hell for a couple days too. Never again!


----------



## pirovoliko

Its funny how peoples opinions differ about pin sites.  Personally VG is my fav with glutes and delts.  Use a 23 x 11/2 or 25 x 1.


----------



## SAD

Video coming tonight!  I swear to God!


----------



## Popeye

PillarofBalance said:


> First time (last time) pinning my VG I was so creeped out that it made me nauseated. My whole damn hip was sore as hell for a couple days too. Never again!



LOL...   the first was the worst, from then on... it's butter...I promise!!!

Here's a pic


----------



## Popeye

SAD said:


> Video coming tonight!  I swear to God!



Good shit bro.....I could have saved myself an hour and a headache trying to download photobucket and that pic....

Make sure you have your halloween mask on just in case the wife forgets the anonymity


----------



## Popeye

BTW..... I usually pin a little further back than the X in my pic

EDIT: posted before updated pic...now right at X


----------



## gymrat827

Popeye50 said:


> LOL...   the first was the worst, from then on... it's butter...I promise!!!
> 
> Here's a pic



so pretty much obliques....?


----------



## Popeye

nah man.....below your oblique....i'm not real defined in that area....I know


----------



## gymrat827

Popeye50 said:


> nah man.....below your oblique....i'm not real defined in that area....I know



at the moment, im really soggy there...lol

need to tighten up on the bad cals....


----------



## DF

Very nice job on the pic.


----------



## JOMO

Nice! Going to bite the bullet and pin my test tomorrow VG! Thanks for the photos fellas!

Im sure I will get some pip, never pinned here. But I have the whole weekend to recover.


----------



## SAD

Popeye50 said:


> LOL...   the first was the worst, from then on... it's butter...I promise!!!
> 
> Here's a pic




Great pic and diagram, however, it looks like your "X" for where to pin is a little far forward.  I generally pin right about where the blue vertical line crosses the VG, if not a little bit right of that even.  To each his own, unless you just mis-marked the "X".  I'm thinking you probably pin further to the right of the "X", but I've been wrong many times.


----------



## Mind2muscle

Just injected a little over a cc of test into the VG site and let me just say this is my new favorite location.  I usually rotate delts and experience some PIP.  But with this site for some reason there was NONE afterwards!  Thanks Popeye for the information.  I should have known myself to try this site b/c of the field I work in.


----------



## DF

SAD said:


> Great pic and diagram, however, it looks like your "X" for where to pin is a little far forward.  I generally pin right about where the blue vertical line crosses the VG, if not a little bit right of that even.  To each his own, unless you just mis-marked the "X".  I'm thinking you probably pin further to the right of the "X", but I've been wrong many times.



Nope your correct SAD.  OP had mentioned that earlier in his post.


----------



## chicken wing

Post that video SAD


----------



## SAD

I'm at work right now, but when I get home I'll pin and post up.


----------



## SAD

Dfeaton said:


> Nope your correct SAD.  OP had mentioned that earlier in his post.



Oh shit, didn't read that.  Well if it was already pointed out, then yeah, my bad.


----------



## NbleSavage

Popeye50 said:


> nah man.....below your oblique....i'm not real defined in that area....I know



Cheers for the pic! Do you pin this location standing or seated?


----------



## Popeye

lol....ya I was frustrated with the whole photobucket thing....

I did mention I inject more to the right, like SAD said almost at the the vertical blue line...at the thicker part of the bulge of the VG

*I was going to fix it right away, but I still can't edit*:-?


----------



## Popeye

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers for the pic! Do you pin this location standing or seated?



I do it standing, it's easier to see the VG bulge out

If pinning left vent, I lean opposite (R)hip/cheek against sink, practically sitting on it, but still standing.... cross left leg over in front of me and put no weight on left leg so muscle is relaxed.


----------



## Rip

That's pretty much where I do it, nut a little to the right of the blue line. 
Good illustration


----------



## Popeye

Rip said:


> That's pretty much where I do it, nut a little to the right of the blue line.
> Good illustration



Ya me too, but more at the blue line..

I apologize guys...I did the drawing on my phone


----------



## j2048b

Ok so 1 question:

I was told to sit down and put a pillow under the ass cheek u are gonna pin for the vg, and relax,

So can it also be done this way?


If it hasnt been asked!


----------



## SAD

........................


----------



## Popeye

j2048b said:


> Ok so 1 question:
> 
> I was told to sit down and put a pillow under the ass cheek u are gonna pin for the vg, and relax,
> 
> So can it also be done this way?
> 
> 
> 
> If it hasnt been asked!



It would be fine but may be difficult if BF% is not low, and if you are already comfortable injecting the site 

The important thing is to RELAX the muscle

Personally I think it's easier to pin and actually see the VG standing


----------



## j2048b

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## Popeye

..........


----------



## j2048b

Nice thanks man, i think thats where my last nurse use to inject me!!


----------



## Popeye

Hey guys...watch the video in post #48....nice job SAD


----------



## Jada

thank u popeye!


----------



## Popeye

..........


----------



## nolimitz

Hmm the video was pretty good. I could of sworn I've pin the vg site before and I was crippled with soreness for about a week.


----------



## username1

this is going to sound stupid but, i'm paranoid i'm going to hit bone trying VG shot lol that's not possible right with a 1" needle? i keep thinking i'm going to hit my hip bone or something and so i keep feeling around to make sure i don't feel bone. i can see my VG when i put weight on my leg, there's no doubt that's it and even though i can see it easily it's just in the back of my mind that i'm going right to my hip bone because the injection spot is like right under it. i actually have a huge pimple that died recently right on my VG so I don't even need to mark it lol

also can i use a 25" g 1" to do it or does it need to be 1.5 "


----------



## DF

I love the VG spot.  I use a 25g 1" pin.  I have not hit bone yet.


----------



## JOMO

I know exactly what your saying user. That first pin was a weary one. Just a awkward spot but a great one at the same time. Just ensure you have the spot down and go for it.

Also I had no problems using 25gx1".


----------



## NbleSavage

Dfeaton said:


> I love the VG spot.  I use a 25g 1" pin.  I have not hit bone yet.



Same 25G but 1.5" pin. No problems at all hitting bone.


----------



## regular

This well referenced injection techniques guide has served me well. It's creation was sponsored by BD. It's a continuing education guide for nurses.

http://www.ykhoanet.com/baigiang/dieuduong/vuphong/Skill_kythuattiemantoan.pdf


----------



## Chi Che

When you think about it, the ventroglute and a direct glute shot are being shot into the same muscle.  Its just from a different angle.  I saw a cutout of the glute exposing the muscle, and its the same exact muscle.  With the exception of the glute is a 1-1/2" pin and the ventro is a 1" pin.


----------



## Popeye

Chi Che said:


> When you think about it, the ventroglute and a direct glute shot are being shot into the same muscle.  Its just from a different angle.  I saw a cutout of the glute exposing the muscle, and *its the same exact muscle*.  With the exception of the glute is a 1-1/2" pin and the ventro is a 1" pin.


Wrong.....


----------



## regular

regular said:


> This well referenced injection techniques guide has served me well. It's creation was sponsored by BD. It's a continuing education guide for nurses.
> 
> http://www.ykhoanet.com/baigiang/dieuduong/vuphong/Skill_kythuattiemantoan.pdf



updated link: http://filesmelt.com/dl/Safe_injection_techniques.pdf


----------



## juuced

I popped my Ventro glute cherry today!  woot!  it went well.  I think I found the right spot based on this thread.

No pain and easy access.  I love it so far.   Lets see if I get some post inject pain in the next couple of days.

I did right side so I will do left side on Monday for my next scheduled inj.


----------



## username1

quick question. i'm unsure on which angle to come in at with the syringe. i added a couple arrows to the image. when you are injecting do you come in at an angle like in the green arrow, or do you come straight in horizontally like the red arrow. or does it matter?


----------



## username1

also i messed up with the green arrow it's pointing to the outer edge but, it should be coming to the middle of the ventro.


----------



## NbleSavage

Your red arrow plus regular's advice on the 90 degree angle is what I use.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

90 degrees  and it is hard to tell with a pic but I think both arrows are a bit too far aft. Stick your thumb into your side and find the highest point on your pelvis, (Iliac crest)  The spot is pretty much straight down from there if you are standing.


----------



## Patriot1405

Definitely my favorite pin spot!!


----------



## username1

Capt'n Ron said:


> 90 degrees  and it is hard to tell with a pic but I think both arrows are a bit *too far aft*. Stick your thumb into your side and find the highest point on your pelvis, (Iliac crest)  The spot is pretty much straight down from there if you are standing.



I didn't get that part, "too far aft" looks like a typo. I thought that was the spot since to me it looks like the arrow is pointing right in the middle (at least that's what I was aiming for) of the "lump" which is the ventro isn't it?


----------



## Braw16

Tried this spot was a little to far forward so for the next couple days it was a bitch to walk I'm going to retry after seeing this thread. Thank you


----------



## Capt'n Ron

username1 said:


> I didn't get that part, "too far aft" looks like a typo. I thought that was the spot since to me it looks like the arrow is pointing right in the middle (at least that's what I was aiming for) of the "lump" which is the ventro isn't it?



By aft I meant to far toward the rear. If you are fairly lean you can spot the  VG by flexing it. Stand sideways to your bathroom counter. Push your leg out sideways like your trying to shove the bottom of the counter into the wall. Take a look at this diagram one more time


----------



## Popeye

If you inject into the smaller part of the gluteus medius....toward the front more....you will not like the results after the vg shot.  

Stay further back, our goal here is to inject into a muscle...period. Go with the thickest, least mobile part, and thank me later.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Popeye, Much respect for your efforts to educate bros about this injection site. Some of your links to photobucket where you edited the spot are not working so I don't know if we disagree on the exact spot or not. In all likely hood the difference probably doesn't matter.To clarify what I am saying, I offer the definition of "ventro", combining form meaning 'belly or to the front of the body'





When I have tried injecting further back or lower my Hip joint seems to get stiff for a few days. Your results may vary.


----------



## username1

Popeye said:


> If you inject into the smaller part of the gluteus medius....toward the front more....you will not like the results after the vg shot.



so where i pointed the red arrow work work? that's where i see that muscle protruding so that's where i thought it was .when i look at mine, it' also seems more towards the rear. towards the front i don't see anything pop out when i put weight on the leg, it just looks like my leg.


----------



## DF

username1 said:


> so where i pointed the red arrow work work? that's where i see that muscle protruding so that's where i thought it was .when i look at mine, it' also seems more towards the rear. towards the front i don't see anything pop out when i put weight on the leg, it just looks like my leg.



Pin where you had the red arrow brother at a 90 degree angle.  This is where I pin with no problems.  I've put in 3 ml of oil in that spot.


----------



## Popeye

Dfeaton said:


> Pin where you had the red arrow brother at a 90 degree angle.  This is where I pin with no problems.  I've put in 3 ml of oil in that spot.



This^^^ 3 ml for me too....smooth as a babies ass


----------



## Popeye

Capt'n Ron said:


> Popeye, Much respect for your efforts to educate bros about this injection site. Some of your links to photobucket where you edited the spot are not working so I don't know if we disagree on the exact spot or not. In all likely hood the difference probably doesn't matter.To clarify what I am saying, I offer the definition of "ventro", combining form meaning 'belly or to the front of the body'



I did not mean to come off as disrespectful, if that's how you read that post. When making this thread, my purpose was to keep it simple......and not get this type of confusion involved. 

So to clarify what I was saying.......

While you are correct that ventro 'literally' means to the front, when you add gluteal to that it does not make it 'literally' mean 'front butt'. Your 'side buttocks' (gluteas medius) is more to the front than your 'ass' (gluteus maximus).......hence ventrogluteal site.

The *Gluteal Medius is what we are injecting*.....ANY part of it, toward the front, the back, or wherever. The *"ventroglute" is NOT the name of this, or any muscle* in the human body. 

This picture is a "standard method" (one of SEVERAL methods) to find the VG site, more-so for a nurse pinning someone completely unfamiliar to them. That method is not pointing to where the "VG muscle" is or where it should be injected on everyone. The whole area I highlighted in RED is the Gluteus Medius, which is able to be injected basicaly anywhere.


----------



## username1

lol finally i kept telling myself, "next week" and kept putting it off for a while but, i finally did it just now. went in just fine, never felt a thing, will see tomorrow if there's any soreness or not. now just to figure out how to do it on the opposite side, for some reason it's easier for me to spot the vg on my right side. on my left side even if i put weight on my leg and try to go back and forth with the weight, it doesn't really pop out. oh well according to the diagram above we're just targeting anywhere on the gluteal medius so it probably doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## NbleSavage

I think most will have a "dominant side" which prolly has more to do with your dominant hand preference than anything else. No worries, as Popeye has pointed out, its a large target and relatively forgiving. You'll be fine, Mate


----------



## Tilltheend

I just pin anywhere on the hip and it works fine for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Tilltheend said:


> I just pin anywhere on the hip and it works fine for me.



Wut???????????


----------



## Braw16

Tilltheend said:


> I just pin anywhere on the hip and it works fine for me.




Really because I hit the wrong spot and really fucked myself had trouble walking for a few days and then when I did find I dumped to much oil in and pissed it off. I wish I could stick myself anywhere on my hip and be good your a lucky one Tilly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Popeye said:


> I did not mean to come off as disrespectful, if that's how you read that post. When making this thread, my purpose was to keep it simple......and not get this type of confusion involved.
> 
> So to clarify what I was saying.......
> 
> While you are correct that ventro 'literally' means to the front, when you add gluteal to that it does not make it 'literally' mean 'front butt'. Your 'side buttocks' (gluteas medius) is more to the front than your 'ass' (gluteus maximus).......hence ventrogluteal site.
> 
> The *Gluteal Medius is what we are injecting*.....ANY part of it, toward the front, the back, or wherever. The *"ventroglute" is NOT the name of this, or any muscle* in the human body.
> 
> This picture is a "standard method" (one of SEVERAL methods) to find the VG site, more-so for a nurse pinning someone completely unfamiliar to them. That method is not pointing to where the "VG muscle" is or where it should be injected on everyone. The whole area I highlighted in RED is the Gluteus Medius, which is able to be injected basicaly anywhere.



Front butt? 

So Capt Ron is saying pin here?


----------



## Popeye

That is awful....you forgot to blur out your face.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

WTF   If I had to give POB's gut a technical label I'd call it a Bifurcated Panniculus.   When you squat heavy and wear a belt does it go under that or over it?


----------



## NbleSavage

What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## username1

Damn I can't believe I didn't get sore at all. I never felt anything after, not even virgin muscle pip. I also did the left side the other day, I saw where it popped out and went for it. Looked like it was a little farther back than on my right side, to the point where I felt like I was reaching back a bit. Though still I didn't get any pip or nothing, so awesome! The only other place I can hit without any soreness is delts but, after the shot sometimes I can feel a little something even if it's just a little that lets me know I just injected. Maybe it's because I've been hitting delts for so long but, with ventro there was nothing at all.


----------



## jreadman23

http://youtu.be/Ip2hbl_k_vc.


----------



## hoodlum

Been trying to find this sucker for ages, gonna give it a try tonight this thread helped


----------



## NbleSavage

hoodlum said:


> Been trying to find this sucker for ages, gonna give it a try tonight this thread helped



That first VG pin is all mental. Once you get over it in your head, VG's are a breeze. Far & away my fav spot for pinning.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I've never tried the VG, I went straight to my quads, delts, and tris


----------



## cybrsage

I need a new site - I will try the VG for my next TRT shot.


----------



## Sledge

I'm having a hard time finding this. I think I've been pinning my upper right glute thinking it was vg. If i lay on my side and lift my leg, the muscle that pops out is the vg? It's pretty far forward.


----------



## schultz1

Not sure why i have never done the vg but, will be adding it into the rotation. Good pics for illustration, thanks.


----------



## Dex

This is my main site. I pin it while lying on my side. I am right handed and hitting that side is more difficult but both are smooth. Quads are more painful and I always get some pip the next day or so.


----------



## j2048b

Dex said:


> This is my main site. I pin it while lying on my side. I am right handed and hitting that side is more difficult but both are smooth. Quads are more painful and I always get some pip the next day or so.



Do u rotate one leg over or just stay on ur side with one leg directly under the other?? U got a pic to show people how u do it?


----------



## kingblasted

Thanks for the info popeye.  Just tried this for the first time and it went great.  Much appreciated


----------



## Azten

I love VG site using a 25g 1inch pin I can't feel a thing best way to find it is get someone to feel for the landmarks for you I found it hard to find until my lady gave me a hand


----------



## Johnny

Finally hit this spot and it’s definitely my favorite.


----------



## Overwhelmed2

Popeye said:


> Another thing that works great to find it is lay down on your side and slowly lift your knee in front of you towards your chest. Go slow, I can see mine very well when I do this.
> 
> When it pops out, you can mark it with whatever....and inject basically right in the center of the VG or the "meatiest" part of the VG.



This comment made the VG super easy to find. Just tried it for the first time (b/c the rear glutes hurt like hell 48hours after my first try there).  No pain during injection, hopefully no PIP tomorrow.


----------



## Overwhelmed2

Damn! This muscle did the same thing the rear glutes did.  Hurt like hell by morning, walking is tricky.  It's my virgin hits in each spot...hoping this gets better!:32 (6):


----------



## Metalhead1

Overwhelmed2 said:


> Damn! This muscle did the same thing the rear glutes did.  Hurt like hell by morning, walking is tricky.  It's my virgin hits in each spot...hoping this gets better!:32 (6):



Yes it gets better, and easier. As long as you're not pinning with a harpoon.


----------



## camille94

Thank you Popeye!! This is super helpful


----------



## Browns225

Do you guys ever get bad knots injecting into this site? For some reason glute or quad always gives me a little knot and sometimes it messes up my ability to squat or train legs 100%


----------



## Jin

Browns225 said:


> Do you guys ever get bad knots injecting into this site? For some reason glute or quad always gives me a little knot and sometimes it messes up my ability to squat or train legs 100%



I find the VG the easiest site on the lower body. I only get a small amount of soreness if I’m injecting a full 3cc.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

I practice doing each side. Figure can’t hurt to build up the muscle memory haha. Imaginary syringe right now.


----------



## chenmomo

Ohh i think it's so pain


----------



## supreme666leader

not sure if im hitting ventro or softer bit right behind it but these injections are a joke, like after a min i completely forget i even did it, only problem is i keep doing right side because right arm cant reach over to the left as good. i use both hands, one to keep needle steady other to inject perfect every time.


----------



## CJ

supreme666leader said:


> not sure if im hitting ventro or softer bit right behind it but these injections are a joke, like after a min i completely forget i even did it, only problem is i keep doing right side because right arm cant reach over to the left as good. i use both hands, one to keep needle steady other to inject perfect every time.


You reach across??? I just use right arm for right glute, left for left. You must be Gumby.


----------



## rawdeal

supreme666leader said:


> not sure if im hitting ventro or softer bit right behind it but these injections are a joke, like after a min i completely forget i even did it, only problem is i keep doing right side because right arm cant reach over to the left as good. i use both hands, one to keep needle steady other to inject perfect every time.


You can see exactly where the VG is and roughly what it would like if you pulled back your own skin by looking at pics of any Pro bodybuilder.  I was never as lean as the Pro's, so I taught myself another way.

Put your hands over the areas where you're pretty sure your VGs are and sway back+forth, left to right, sorta hula dance style, and you'll feel your VGs contract and relax just like you can will your biceps to contract and relax.  Looks silly AF in the mirror, but it works.

Discussion like this on boards like this often leads to someone posting a diagram from a medical book to teach VG injections, but they always seemed useless to me.  They show a hand on the hip with fingers spread into a "V" ... but the hand belongs to a doctor or nurse giving you the shot. If you are self-injecting your hand is gonna be an upside down version of another person's hand in the diagrams, try the silly-AF technique instead.

Do NOT post pics of yourself doing this .....


----------



## supreme666leader

CJ275 said:


> You reach across??? I just use right arm for right glute, left for left. You must be Gumby.


Thought about it but figured both hands would help keep control and prevent shakiness... Had some.bad pip a weeks ago maybe bad vial or my hands shaking dont want to go thru that again.


----------



## CJ

supreme666leader said:


> Thought about it but figured both hands would help keep control and prevent shakiness... Had some.bad pip a weeks ago maybe bad vial or my hands shaking dont want to go thru that again.


To help stop the shaking, I kinda lean my pinning arm against my bed as I'm injecting. It takes the place of the off hand, provides support.


----------



## Ansaguy

Wow Popeye thanks for this. I’ve been on TRT for almost 10 years and have never done a shot there. Honestly didn’t know it was an option. I had been having my ex wife do it in my glute, then my sister…until a few months ago when i but the bullet and just started doing them myself. Great info and the pics helped a ton cuz my ventroglute is such hard muscle when tensed i wouldn’t have found it without your additional pics! Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawdeal

Lol, not sure what brought me back to this thread, but I am sure Ansaguy's post thanking Popeye ... I usually don't go back to Posts #1 AND #2 in old threads ... was the reason I went all the way back. Popeye's VG pix from long ago are THE best tutorial I've ever seen on the boards.

The pic with the screenshot circled in red is as good as it gets ... and way better than medical book drawings.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak

SAD said:


> You either have wicked long arms or used to be a contortionist because I can't even dream about being able to pin my left VG with my right hand.  It's actually laughable, lol.
> 
> I use a 25g 1" and just slam it home.  For all of you who are worried about breaking off a needle in your muscle, and therefore leave a 1/4" out each time so you could possibly grab it with needle-nose pliers if need be, grab a spare syringe/needle and try to break off the needle.  Seriously, give it a go.  I guarantee that you won't be scared anymore of breaking off a needle in your muscle.
> 
> I'm pinning my right VG tomorrow and will have my wife video it.  Should have it up by tomorrow night.


The thought of one breaking has NEVER, crossed my mind .


----------



## Jonjon

Great post.
I pinned there once with a 1/2”insulin. Went fine.

What’s the ideal needle length for this spot for the average guy?


----------



## Send0

Jonjon said:


> Great post.
> I pinned there once with a 1/2”insulin. Went fine.
> 
> What’s the ideal needle length for this spot for the average guy?


I use 1.5" and I would say I'm smaller than the majority of people here.


----------



## Jonjon

Send0 said:


> I use 1.5" and I would say I'm smaller than the majority of people here.


Wow, why so long Send0? Seems like very little fat over this muscle


----------



## Send0

Jonjon said:


> Wow, why so long Send0? Seems like very little fat over this muscle


If I'm injecting there, then its probably because I have a lot of volume I want to shoot in a single shot. So I bury the needle deep, which makes the volume much more comfortable.


----------



## CJ

Jonjon said:


> Great post.
> I pinned there once with a 1/2”insulin. Went fine.
> 
> What’s the ideal needle length for this spot for the average guy?


I would think 1" would be fine for most. I've also used 1/2" insulin pins, also fine.


----------



## transcend2007

SAD made a killer video on VG injections which is still around if you do a search ... its been my go to injection site for 8 tears ... it so much easier to reach than gluten...


----------



## rawdeal

transcend2007 said:


> SAD made a killer video on VG injections which is still around if you do a search ... its been my go to injection site for 8 tears ... it so much easier to reach than gluten...


Found a Nov 1, 2012 post from him that says video no longer available ... is there another one somewhere?

That would be a keeper unless the board, or the transition from SI > UG, or wherever his vid was hosted, has an expiration date for vids.


----------



## TeddyBear

I do 1.5” too, after the cut my VG is prominent and sticks out easily. Still the 1.5 goes deep enough to not feel


----------



## cavorite

rawdeal said:


> Found a Nov 1, 2012 post from him that says video no longer available ... is there another one somewhere?
> 
> That would be a keeper unless the board, or the transition from SI > UG, or wherever his vid was hosted, has an expiration date for vids.



I was looking for that too. The videos from google search aren't very helpful.


----------



## GSgator

This spot on me is like  looking for the pot of gold on the other side of the rainbow. I’ve looked at all these diagrams and how to inject sites. Were it shows to inject is all bone on my body . I’ve been wanting to utilize this juice box for years  but I just don’t feel comfortable  we’re it shows.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

GSgator said:


> This spot on me is like  looking for the pot of gold on the other side of the rainbow. I’ve looked at all these diagrams and how to inject sites. Were it shows to inject is all bone on my body . I’ve been wanting to utilize this juice box for years  but I just don’t feel comfortable  we’re it shows.


I'm in the same situation trying to find it, if you find anything useful lmk


----------



## Fatkid

Seems like anytime I do the VG .. its gets really swollen... any ideas of what I'm doing wrong? I'm talking baseball swollen


----------



## dcalicotte03

Every time I try vg, it seems smooth and painless… until the coming days.  Hurts so bad I limp.  Really don’t know why I’m doing wrong.  Would really like a new injection spot.  Especially a large area like that


----------



## JC Grifter

The picture in the second post is where I pinned. I saw the muscle bulge out a bit. I did that injection the week of my trt bloodwork. My levels ended up being 558. I usually hover around 900. 

So did I miss the muscle and it absorbed slowly resulting in a lower testosterone number?


----------



## Brum

Switcjed to this injection site having just used glutes and quads for 15 years or more.
Every week when its time to pin i have to search images to try and find the easiest way to locate the right spot.

Why every twatting guide or image on google has either someone elses hand locating where it is, an impossible position for someone trying to self locate or a video with someone injecting more towards the glute than the images show which is more towards the groin.

Every week i have to feel around and guess, then get pissed off and just pin where i think it should be.

I know this is meant to be an idiots guide and im an idiot but maybe there needs to be a spastics guide as im clearly a bloody spastic.


----------



## TomJ

Brum said:


> Switcjed to this injection site having just used glutes and quads for 15 years or more.
> Every week when its time to pin i have to search images to try and find the easiest way to locate the right spot.
> 
> Why every twatting guide or image on google has either someone elses hand locating where it is, an impossible position for someone trying to self locate or a video with someone injecting more towards the glute than the images show which is more towards the groin.
> 
> Every week i have to feel around and guess, then get pissed off and just pin where i think it should be.
> 
> I know this is meant to be an idiots guide and im an idiot but maybe there needs to be a spastics guide as im clearly a bloody spastic.


the easiest way ive found to locate the right site, is to simply stand neutral, place a hand on the side you want to inject, and just shift your weight from foot to foot without lifting your feet. 
That muscle you feel flexing is the VG.


----------



## Brum

TomJ said:


> the easiest way ive found to locate the right site, is to simply stand neutral, place a hand on the side you want to inject, and just shift your weight from foot to foot without lifting your feet.
> That muscle you feel flexing is the VG.


Thanks, thats kind of what i have been doing, normally just like to prepare the site, pin and clear up but it takes an extra 5 to 10 minutes of getting annoyed re looking at images which all contradict each other.
Just pinned again before making my rant post.


----------



## Iron1

It's wild to see this thread from 2012 popping up every now and again. Good info is here to stay.


----------



## TomJ

Iron1 said:


> It's wild to see this thread from 2012 popping up every now and again. Good info is here to stay.


People just seem to always have problems with VG shots for whatever reason, im sure this thread gets high google traffic as well


----------



## Ashton87

dcalicotte03 said:


> Every time I try vg, it seems smooth and painless… until the coming days.  Hurts so bad I limp.  Really don’t know why I’m doing wrong.  Would really like a new injection spot.  Especially a large area like that





TomJ said:


> People just seem to always have problems with VG shots for whatever reason, im sure this thread gets high google traffic as well


Is it more towards the front or more near the back being glute?


----------



## buck

Ashton87 said:


> Is it more towards the front or more near the back being glute?


The illustrations pretty much show where it is.


----------



## Ashton87

buck said:


> The illustrations pretty much show where it is.


Very helpful. If you read plenty people have issues hence why I’m asking


----------



## buck

Ashton87 said:


> Very helpful. If you read plenty people have issues hence why I’m asking


That is why the pics were posted.


----------



## TeddyBear

buck said:


> That is why the pics were posted.


Draw a line laterally across your entire butt: from hole to hip. Then divide it into three columns evenly spaced.

The VG is the outermost top 1/6th.

Ish.


----------



## buck

TeddyBear said:


> Draw a line laterally across your entire butt: from hole to hip. Then divide it into three columns evenly spaced.
> 
> The VG is the outermost top 1/6th.
> 
> Ish.


I don't need to do that as i have done countless VG injections over the last 20 years i have been doing them. But thanks for the pointers!


----------



## TeddyBear

buck said:


> I don't need to do that as i have done countless VG injections over the last 20 years i have been doing them. But thanks for the pointers!


Sorry, meant for other guy. Also still not the best description.


----------



## buck

TeddyBear said:


> Sorry, meant for other guy. Also still not the best description.


They seem pretty good to me.


----------

